# Hello to all.Honest opinion



## Daveboxhead

Hi I have been attending evening classes for 2 months . These are my first efforts. Would appreciate some opinions ,criticism. Thanks Dave


----------



## Scott R Nelson

I quite like the bamboo and the trawler. The ones with trees not as much.

I like to see contrast and definite areas of light, medium and dark intensities. All of your paintings have that, which is a good thing. I just don't find as much to hold my interest in the two tree paintings.

I would like to see more of your work.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Wow! you are this good after 2 months? Good for you. I like the trawler the best it is very good.


----------

